# Julius Randle



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

What's the consensus on the kid? I don't watch a ton of college ball, but I caught enough Kentucky games to give myself a decent idea of what this guy can bring to the table.

I think he'll be a really good pro. I don't really see "superstar" potential anywhere, but I could see him sneaking into a few all star games and being a really productive piece moving forward. I don't think that something like 17/11 with 2+ blocks a game is out of the question down the line.

This year I expect him to show flashes, but he's also playing at our most (only) loaded position. I still imagine he will get a decent bit of burn and throw up a lot of double doubles.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

What is his wingspan?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Tom said:


> What is his wingspan?


7'-0"

9.4% body fat at the combine


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

I think it will be a while before he finds his role.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

I think he'll average 12 points and 7 rebounds a game his rookie season. I hope he can turn out to be a consistent 20-10 guy in 3-4 years. Presuming he's still wearing Purple & Gold.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Hes a lot more versatile than I had originally thought. If he can lock in his mid range jumper so it becomes automatic, he's going to be a nightmare to guard. His first step is very very good for a guy his size, he's got the strength to finish through contact and a surprisingly good handle. I say 12 and 7 is a solid prediction for his rookie campaign.


----------



## Smath (Nov 29, 2010)

Lets hope he turns into something very good , we really need something in the post long term replacing Shaq and Gasol. 

He reminds me a bit of Z-Bo but I'm not sold yet.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

David West


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Zach Randolph. Personality and game-wise.

****in love him. Wish he was playing anywhere but LA lol


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Charles Barkley. Check the stats from college. :greatjob:


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Hes a lot more versatile than I had originally thought. If he can lock in his mid range jumper so it becomes automatic, he's going to be a nightmare to guard. His first step is very very good for a guy his size, he's got the strength to finish through contact and a surprisingly good handle. I say 12 and 7 is a solid prediction for his rookie campaign.


He has handles, but always go left. Has no jumper. 
Still, he is very quick (good first step, like you say) while simultaneously having the physique to play the power game.
His rebounding should translate well into the NBA.
If he plays close to the rim, on hustle alone he should get us 12 and 7 averages. That is, if he is given enough minutes.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Shorter Lamar Odom with less court vision?


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Shorter Lamar Odom with less court vision?


Doesn't have the dribble, jumper and Odom's passing instincts. But Randle can and will run the break with the ball. And has some passing in him, for what i could see.


----------



## Smath (Nov 29, 2010)

PauloCatarino said:


> Doesn't have the dribble, jumper and Odom's passing instincts. But Randle can and will run the break with the ball. And has some passing in him, for what i could see.


do you see him ever becoming a dominate player ?


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

PauloCatarino said:


> He has handles, *but always go left. *Has no jumper.
> Still, he is very quick (good first step, like you say) while simultaneously having the physique to play the power game.
> His rebounding should translate well into the NBA.
> If he plays close to the rim, on hustle alone he should get us 12 and 7 averages. That is, if he is given enough minutes.


overstated


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Hope Randle pans out.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Smath said:


> do you see him ever becoming a dominate player ?


Well, i've always been of the train of thought that, if you dominate in College, you will be a fine NBA player. 
In Randle's case, he was a dominant rebounder, and should continue to be so. He has a nose for the ball.
About scoring, i think he will have some problems against bigger competition, cause he has no range. Yet.
Obviously, he is still very young and nowhere near his prime, so his evolution will be interesting to see.
At his prime, and from what i can see, i have no trouble envisioning him as a 20-10/19-11 type of player. Not a superstar, not an Nba-Teamer. A fine second-fiddle type of player.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

I see more Anthony Mason than Randolph for his career. Which really wouldn't be bad if it is more consistent than Mason.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

http://instagram.com/p/sigiUQRK6-/

Randle looks like he's slimming down. Could they seriously be thinking about playing him at SF??


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

This guy is working HARD. It should spell out good things for him his rookie year. I hope this slimmed down figure doesn't cost him anything down low, though. The guy is a banger and he needs to stay that way.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Tom said:


> I see more Anthony Mason than Randolph for his career. Which really wouldn't be bad if it is more consistent than Mason.


I don't think Orange Julius has that same type of point-forward potential. He's not a ball-handler like Mason was.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

RollWithEm said:


> I don't think Orange Julius has that same type of point-forward potential. He's not a ball-handler like Mason was.


Yeah Mason averaged over 5 apg in a season. I can't see Randle ever doing that.


----------

